

Why I Teach Poetry to My Autistic Students - sarika008
https://medium.com/bright/why-i-teach-poetry-to-my-autistic-students-c3ceae509a1a

======
nerdgrammer
heya i just wanted to drop a quick message

you might wanna try earplugs or tinfoil helmets for your students.

nobody will believe you if it works, and you probably wont believe me that it
does.

you could watch a few videos about EMF on youtube, some EMF and some ELF waves
can literally create negative effects on a person. the power of a sine
microwave and an oscilloscope man... modulation is a totally powerful...

things that have worked: ear plugs, white+pink noise generators, lead walls,
air ionizers, mylar walls, orgonite, personal shielding from lessemf.com

specifically orgonite and air ionizers, they can be had for ~$40 each... and
ear plugs are a $1 fix for me anyways..

im not saying its totally evil aliens, but its probably totally evil aliens
bro.

cheers

